# Getting a driving licence in Mexico?



## Bishy

Dear All, 
I will be moving to mexico city next month. I have been taking driving lessons (Here in Switzerland) but I dont have enough time to take the test. What is the procedure of getting a driving licence in Mexico? I speak a little bit of Spanish so not sure if I have to take a theory test etc in Spanish. We will be living in Lomas de Chapultepec.
I will really appreciate if someone can give me info.

Regards,

Breshna


----------



## conorkilleen

Bishy said:


> Dear All,
> I will be moving to mexico city next month. I have been taking driving lessons (Here in Switzerland) but I dont have enough time to take the test. What is the procedure of getting a driving licence in Mexico? I speak a little bit of Spanish so not sure if I have to take a theory test etc in Spanish. We will be living in Lomas de Chapultepec.
> I will really appreciate if someone can give me info.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Breshna


EEK! Driving in Mexico City? Yikes! If you never had your drivers license before in any country then I think you need to take the full blown test from square one when you get here. Mexico City is not a place where I would want to start "learning" how to drive, but millions of Mexicans have done it and I'm sure you will be fine.

Others here from DF may be able to give you a more exact answer where to start your process, however, here in MTY there are driving lessons that you can take and they walk you through the whole process. I hear it pretty easy and I imagine its the same in DF.


----------



## kazslo

When I got my license in Veracruz, which because I am on a fm3 they gave me a 'permission', they just sent me out for copies of my curp, fm3, and proof of residence, took my picture, and printed it off. No question about my US license or lack of.

I should add - probably one of the most pleasant experiences at a licensing facility *ever*


----------



## Rodrigo84

No test.

Not in Mexico City nor in Mexico State.

My American cousin had licenses in both states. All he needed was a copy of his FM3, a utility bill (telephone works best) and money to pay the fee. I don't recall him needing a passport. Once you turn 18, there is no test.

However, with Mexico State, the license ran for a year (the length of your visa) and you had to renew it every year. I believe the same is now true of Mexico City, but I think they allow 3 years (not sure for foreigners) as when my cousin got it, they still had the unlimited (for life) license that no longer exists.

Either way, no test.


----------



## dongringo

The rules may be different in the D.F. 
In Veracruz a written test, eye exam and driving test are required, but the rules are arbitrarily applied, meaning mordida.


----------



## Bishy

Thanks everyone for your info. I have already learnt to drive. All I need is the test here in Switzerland but the waiting time is too long and I cant wait for the test. If there is no test required then that will be really nice. I will have a diplomatic status, not sure if that can make it even easier?


----------



## conorkilleen

Bishy said:


> Thanks everyone for your info. I have already learnt to drive. All I need is the test here in Switzerland but the waiting time is too long and I cant wait for the test. If there is no test required then that will be really nice. I will have a diplomatic status, not sure if that can make it even easier?


sounds like you will be all set! good luck!


----------



## tcreek

Bishy said:


> Thanks everyone for your info. I have already learnt to drive. All I need is the test here in Switzerland but the waiting time is too long and I cant wait for the test. If there is no test required then that will be really nice. I will have a diplomatic status, not sure if that can make it even easier?


So you think you have. One thing to let you know about driving in Mexico City. NEVER use your turn signal when doing a lane change. I have not figured this out, but if you use that turn signal to indicate a lane change, they will cut you off to prevent you from making the lane change.

However if you just make the lane change and cut into their path, they will give you the space to do it.


Go figure.

You may want to invest in a good map or GPS system. Road signs in Mexico city are not that great in telling you where you need to go, or just may be lacking.


----------



## Balboa

The thought of driving in Mexico freaks me out!! I've only driven around the countryside or the pueblo. Never in the city (Guadalajara).

I've even noticed on the back roads... EVERYONE is either in a rush to be someone like they are late to a meeting or something (although its unlikely, quick jab there) OR people have no rush at all and dont care how slow they are driving, jaja


----------



## Bishy

As I am a new driver I wouldnt like to drive in crowded areas. I know Mexico city is a very big place and I am really not intending to explore it with my poor driving experience. How is the area *Lomas de Chapultepec *from driving point of view? I will be mainly driving my husband to office, my kids to school and doing some grocery nearby and going to gym and spanish classes which will all be near around this area. I will appreciate if you can give me more info regarding this area.

Thanks


----------



## conorkilleen

Bishy said:


> As I am a new driver I wouldnt like to drive in crowded areas. I know Mexico city is a very big place and I am really not intending to explore it with my poor driving experience. How is the area *Lomas de Chapultepec *from driving point of view? I will be mainly driving my husband to office, my kids to school and doing some grocery nearby and going to gym and spanish classes which will all be near around this area. I will appreciate if you can give me more info regarding this area.
> 
> Thanks


Google Map it and Google Earth it. There are some nice parks in that area. If you stay local you should be ok. I would recommend studying the maps of the roads allot. I have never driven in DF but I have ridden one of those rental bikes that you can find around the city. Should not be too bad for you unless you want to drive out to Santa Fe or something. Good luck. That area is amazing.


----------



## tcreek

My rule of thumb is from starting at Northern Mexico going south, is the further south you go, the ruder the drivers get.

Also watch out for nice looking vehicles (Mercedes, big SUV, etc). Those vehicles tend to run stop signs and red lights more often.


----------



## Rodrigo84

Bishy said:


> As I am a new driver I wouldnt like to drive in crowded areas. I know Mexico city is a very big place and I am really not intending to explore it with my poor driving experience. How is the area *Lomas de Chapultepec *from driving point of view? I will be mainly driving my husband to office, my kids to school and doing some grocery nearby and going to gym and spanish classes which will all be near around this area. I will appreciate if you can give me more info regarding this area.
> 
> Thanks


Avenida Palmas and Avenida Reforma can be a bit of a pain to drive thru and especially during rush hours (you will get used to it), but the side roads in that area are not that heavily traveled at all. Mentioning your diplomatic status, the Swiss embassy is in the Torre Optima there on Avenida Palmas, which is centrally located and easy to get to from anywhere in Lomas de Chapultepec. That is a wonderful area to be in.


----------



## Mamii_Chulita

What is it like driving in Guadalajara?


----------



## maesonna

In the Federal District (Mexico City) there is no driving test. 

To get a license, you download the payment form from the internet and take it to the bank to pay. Then you take the proof of payment together with your passport and visa and a proof of address, with copies of everything, to a license office*. That is all you need.

The links are always changing, but currently the information can be found here and here (the latter one is the official government web page).

----
*This is the official list of license offices, but it is several years out of date. The license office in the _delegación_ where I live has moved, but probably most of them are still in the same location.


----------



## kcowan

Please note that every state has their own rules. As far as I know, none of them require a license from somewhere else. Jalisco is cheaper than Najarit but has a more extensive test, for example. We need to show proof of residence as well as our FM3.


----------



## Bishy

maesonna said:


> In the Federal District (Mexico City) there is no driving test.
> 
> To get a license, you download the payment form from the internet and take it to the bank to pay. Then you take the proof of payment together with your passport and visa and a proof of address, with copies of everything, to a license office*. That is all you need.
> 
> The links are always changing, but currently the information can be found here and here (the latter one is the official government web page).
> 
> ----
> *This is the official list of license offices, but it is several years out of date. The license office in the _delegación_ where I live has moved, but probably most of them are still in the same location.


Thanks a lot, this is really helpful


----------



## AussieIrish

*Driving in DF*

Just to add to the other responses. We moved here a year ago and live in the Polanco area close to where you will be living. We both expected to have difficulties with getting a licence but no. We went to the Licence office and filled out a form, we were then sent across the road to a supermarket to pay the fee (this we still do not understand) and once we returned with our receipt we were issued our licence. There was no requests to see our licences from Australia nor were we asked could we even drive.
Sadly ths explains a lot when you see the crazy drivers here. I have yet to drive in Mexico. Brakes lights on cars are optional as far as I can see  and using turn signals is almost un heard of. Horn blowing is a part of the culture. There does not seem to be many if any rules of the road!
We had a hard time adjusting to life here but we are settling in a lot better now. There are excellent restaurants in this area and the city itself is beautiful. ON Sundays they close a huge road called Reforma for bike riding which allows you to ride through the historical centre. It is always packed with all ages having a great time. we love it.

Best of luck to you on your move. 
J


----------



## Bishy

AussieIrish said:


> Just to add to the other responses. We moved here a year ago and live in the Polanco area close to where you will be living. We both expected to have difficulties with getting a licence but no. We went to the Licence office and filled out a form, we were then sent across the road to a supermarket to pay the fee (this we still do not understand) and once we returned with our receipt we were issued our licence. There was no requests to see our licences from Australia nor were we asked could we even drive.
> Sadly ths explains a lot when you see the crazy drivers here. I have yet to drive in Mexico. Brakes lights on cars are optional as far as I can see  and using turn signals is almost un heard of. Horn blowing is a part of the culture. There does not seem to be many if any rules of the road!
> We had a hard time adjusting to life here but we are settling in a lot better now. There are excellent restaurants in this area and the city itself is beautiful. ON Sundays they close a huge road called Reforma for bike riding which allows you to ride through the historical centre. It is always packed with all ages having a great time. we love it.
> 
> Best of luck to you on your move.
> J


From what I heard is that in Mexico you can start driving with an adult at age 15 and when you are 18 you get the licence without a test. While of course this does not mean that everyone will obey and get the required experience. Here in switzerland they law is very strict and if you fail three times the driving test they send you to see a psychologist who will determine whether you are fit for driving at all. The psychologist checks if your coordiantion is good and you can use hands, feet, head, shoulder and eyes all at the same time. Of course I feel much safer on a swiss road.

I am getting very scared that in Mexico city anyone above 18 can get a licence. I have two little kids and I am quite scared of the road. How will I be able to trust the road users. This is very very scary for me


----------



## Denmex

*Mexican Driver License*



Bishy said:


> Dear All,
> I will be moving to mexico city next month. I have been taking driving lessons (Here in Switzerland) but I dont have enough time to take the test. What is the procedure of getting a driving licence in Mexico? I speak a little bit of Spanish so not sure if I have to take a theory test etc in Spanish. We will be living in Lomas de Chapultepec.
> I will really appreciate if someone can give me info.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Breshna


Breshna,
Not knowing how to drive isn’t a problem when living in Mexico. Most Mexican drivers don’t know how to drive, either. The driving standard, at best, is organized chaos. Sadly, the Mexicans see being at the front of the line as winning, it makes no difference whether they are operating an automobile, motorcycle, or pushing a grocery cart. In addition, the driver that parks the closest to the front door of their destination also wins. I write this as a joke, however, there is a lot of truth in it.
Actually, I have been coming to Mexico for the past 14 years, living here permanently for almost 7 years. I have driven in several larger cities, including the DF. Although I drive almost every day, to date I haven’t had an accident. Not even a fender-bender. Please understand, I’m not bragging, I feel blessed.
In response to your question about obtaining a Mexican driver license, here in Durango I, presented my FM3 and Passport, the examiner stamped the written portion of the test ACCEPTED without me having to fill it out, I paid $24O pesos, and the license is good for four years. It was a very simple process.
Best of luck relocating to Mexico. I think you will enjoy this country.


----------



## ronb172

Boy Denmex, for a minute I thought you were talking about Utah drivers. I'll have my first experience driving in Mexico this Aug. We're renting a car. Can't wait


----------



## 13JohnnyL

I have driven through Mexico City twice, but not since 2003. Thank God for Arco Norte! Anyway, in my opinion people drive fast in Mexico City, but Puebla has the absolute worst drivers I have ever seen from Manila to Miami. I can only add my agreement with the people who have commented on the lack of experience, training, skill, and common courtesy regarding the drivers in Mexico. $240 pesos for a license in Durango? fantastic! My wife got her license in Puebla yesterday. Only a written test on the computer (just like Wisconsin), and no driver's test nor eye test. $994 pesos. Think I'll just keep my US license for a while.


----------



## AussieIrish

HI Breshna, 
I wont lie and say the traffic here is easy to deal with. I have been driving for over 25 yrs and still have not ventured out behind the wheel of a car here.
But ex pat female friends of mine all drive because they have to. They dont like it but they have to take the kids to school and go to the supermarket etc... 
It will take a while to get used to it and you will have good days and bad days. 

If you find it bad at first I would suggest taking a taxi for the first few weeks. This way you can learn how to get about and take different routes. This is how a lot of my friends found their way around. it is always good to build up a relationship with a few taxi drivers anyway. And get a GPS with maps of Mexico.

Hope this helps. 
J


----------



## Denmex

*Mexican Driver License*



13JohnnyL said:


> I have driven through Mexico City twice, but not since 2003. Thank God for Arco Norte! Anyway, in my opinion people drive fast in Mexico City, but Puebla has the absolute worst drivers I have ever seen from Manila to Miami. I can only add my agreement with the people who have commented on the lack of experience, training, skill, and common courtesy regarding the drivers in Mexico. $240 pesos for a license in Durango? fantastic! My wife got her license in Puebla yesterday. Only a written test on the computer (just like Wisconsin), and no driver's test nor eye test. $994 pesos. Think I'll just keep my US license for a while.


There are a couple of ways to get a discount on the cost of a driver license here in Durango. With the hodgepodge of rules, I don’t know if this is true all over Mexico. I qualified for a senior discount (age 60), and since I didn’t take the other route I’m not sure of the exact procedure. However, a friend of mine did. A local Mexican national assisted him. I know he went to a government office; I’m not sure which one, where he filled out an application for a discount. One week later, he received a notice of approval. I wish I could give more information on this; unfortunately, my friend is back in the U.S. now. Maybe by asking around it would be possible to find out if this discount is available in other areas of the country.
I hope this helps…..
P.S. My wife just informed me that information about getting a discount is provided by the Driver License Division here in Durango.


----------

